# First Rebuildable



## Mike (29/6/14)

Hey folks. So after spending 3 weeks with you all, and buying my first vape, I'm ready to get my second. I've done some reasearch but I trust the forum to help cover my ass.

I want something that I can crank the wattage a bit. And because of that, although the Kayfun/Russian seem convenient, I'm looking for something else.

In short, is there anything better (without destroying the bank) than the latest Fogger? Besides the draining story and a couple of wicking issues that seem like they can be dealt with, it seems too good to be true (Although I suppose it's just a beefed up Kayfun/Russian with a couple of other features).


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

The kayfun/russians are supposed to be the best RTA's (Rebuildable Tank-ed Atomizer) for flavour and design
My russian has taken leaks all over me though, I got a whole tank on me yesterday thanks to the heat and altitude going up Table Mountain lol but this was user error, supposed to be stored up-side down in this type of situation.
Each device has its pro's and con's.

What have you been vaping on the past 3 weeks? or have you been vapin longer?

Do you have a dripper?
You can only really use them at home, but the flavour is amazing and you can rebuild easily. Fun to play with 
And lastly what kind of mod(think Nemesis Mechanical) or personal vaporizer(think SVD/MVP) do you use?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Mike said:


> Hey folks. So after spending 3 weeks with you all, and buying my first vape, I'm ready to get my second. I've done some reasearch but I trust the forum to help cover my ass.
> 
> I want something that I can crank the wattage a bit. And because of that, although the Kayfun/Russian seem convenient, I'm looking for something else.
> 
> In short, is there anything better (without destroying the bank) than the latest Fogger? Besides the draining story and a couple of wicking issues that seem like they can be dealt with, it seems too good to be true (Although I suppose it's just a beefed up Kayfun/Russian with a couple of other features).


For flavour in a RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer) not much to beat the Kayfun/Russian. Have looked at the Fogger a couple of time, but am not convinced. The Kayfun/Russian is not made for too low resistance, high watts as it struggles to keep up with the wicking in my understanding. For me the best RTA which can give you the same flavour as a Kayfun/Russian, but also operate at high power is the Aqua. Dual coils, four juice channels. Only takes about 2.5 ml of juice if that is a consideration. And has a bit of a learning curve.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Keyaam (29/6/14)

Buy a kayfun and if you do buy clone try and get the ehpro or tobeco clone.


----------



## Mike (29/6/14)

A mini protank 3 / Aerotank  Don't have anything else.

Getting an IPV2 from Vapeclub.

I'm fine hey, got the mini for on the go. Was considering a dripper, but this seems like a good compromise between a dripper and a Russian.	

Thanks Andre, have you tried an Aqua at all? I'll definitely be considering that too - gonna research it now.

iKeyaam, I think you forgot to read my post.


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Mike said:


> A mini protank 3 / Aerotank  Don't have anything else.
> 
> Getting an IPV2 from Vapeclub.
> 
> ...


Oh, I have 2 Aquas on the go all the time - both always coiled to 0.6 ohms. Awesome, quite a few Aqua lovers on the forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

Yea at the moment you kinda have to decide what is going to work best for you and give you the features you want from the device, for me it was air-flow control on my RTA.

I have not used the aqua so I cannot offer anything there 

That IPV is going to look after you for a long time  *jealous*


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Yea at the moment you kinda have to decide what is going to work best for you and give you the features you want from the device, for me it was air-flow control on my RTA.
> 
> I have not used the aqua so I cannot offer anything there
> 
> That IPV is going to look after you for a long time  *jealous*


The Aqua has air flow control and juice flow control btw.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

If you are not looking to be too portable but looking for an awesome vape and playing with coils etc without breaking the bank take a look at the iGo-L dripper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

Andre said:


> The Aqua has air flow control and juice flow control btw.


Sounds like I need to look at the aqua as well


----------



## Mike (29/6/14)

Ahaaaa! See this is the info I was looking for.

You're saying however that the Russians / Kayfuns still top it in terms of flavour? And as a chop that wants to play around with dual coils and getting some dense vapor etc? Got a good amount of comparing to do now.


Yea you're right Mark. I'm not too worried about airflow - I rarely ever want "less". Hahaha that's the plan. Buy once, buy right and be done.

Thanks Rob. I'll check it out. ATM the Fogger and Aqua are in top position for me though.


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

Kayfuns/russians do not give massive clouds, I'm not convinced that my russian 91% tastes that amazing but its only my second build on it and im still getting the wicking right or trying to. 
For the crazy dual coil and quad coild builds etc the easiest thing is a dripper, with a dripper air flow is very important, its even better if its adjustable, I just bought a trident V2 and I am pretty happy with it 
BUT its messy, right now im typing with juice on my fingers :/ lol but the flavour is om nom


----------



## Mike (29/6/14)

Yea, I'm also curious aout the Infinite Magma too actually. What I meant about airflow is that I want it as a good as possible, rarely less than that  If I want less flow I'll pull slower.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Kayfuns/russians do not give massive clouds, I'm not convinced that my russian 91% tastes that amazing but its only my second build on it and im still getting the wicking right or trying to.


 
Then you are doing something wrong @MarkK! My Russian is absolutely amazing and is close to a perfect vape as can be had! It may not excel with clouds like a dripper does but the flavour and quality of vape is second only to my REO’s.

The only reason I don’t use my Russians that much anymore is because my REO’s are so much easier to clean, fill and re-wick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

lol just did a @Silver with my Trident2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

What material are you using to wick @Rob Fisher I have been starting to think its my cotton that is muting the flavours for me


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

MarkK said:


> What material are you using to wick @Rob Fisher I have been starting to think its my cotton that is muting the flavours for me


 
I use Organic Cotton Balls from Dischem. I have tried Silica and hated it... still need to try Ekowool but I'm so happy with the cotton I haven't really bothered with anything else!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

I must keep experimenting, I will watch some videos on youtube, I think I may be making my wicks too thick!
do you lay on the deck or do you lay into the channels? if so how far into the channels?


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

The kayfun/russians I have owned all handle sub ohm coils down to .4ohm without any wicking problems. That I know for sure. I've never had a wicking problem, or a dry hit with any of them. And the flavour is great, almost on par with a reo.

For a dripper I would go for the magma, for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

MarkK said:


> I must keep experimenting, I will watch some videos on youtube, I think I may be making my wicks too thick!
> do you lay on the deck or do you lay into the channels? if so how far into the channels?


 
I tend to not make them too long because on the REO the wick is very short compared to the Russian. The wick must not be too thick and should move freely when you pull from each side without being loose. I can't really see the deck once the wick is in... I just drop a few drop of juice into it and push them down into the gaps with a little screw driver.

I will probably open the sealed Russian tomorrow and build a coil for it and will take pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

Alex said:


> The kayfun/russians I have owned all handle sub ohm coils down to .4ohm without any wicking problems. That I know for sure. I've never had a wicking problem, or a dry hit with any of them. And the flavour is great, almost on par with a reo.
> 
> For a dripper I would go for the magma, for sure.


 
I so agree with @Alex on the KayFun/Russian story... and I've heard great things about the Magma and will be getting one when I find one locally.

There is only one issue and it's a BIG one with Clone Kayfuns and Russians... a lot of them are absolute CRAP and leak! I have tried 5 clones and only one really worked ok but that has since retired when my originals arrived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Alex said:


> The kayfun/russians I have owned all handle sub ohm coils down to .4ohm without any wicking problems. That I know for sure. I've never had a wicking problem, or a dry hit with any of them. And the flavour is great, almost on par with a reo.
> 
> For a dripper I would go for the magma, for sure.


Thanks, I have a clone or two of those, but have never gone low with them. Just what I picked up from ECF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (29/6/14)

@Alex, what wattage have you run yours at?


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks, I have a clone or two of those, but have never gone low with them. Just what I picked up from ECF.


 
Just realised I haven't used anything except the reo for the last week, I going to make a new coil for the kayfun and take it for a spin now


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

Mike said:


> @Alex, what wattage have you run yours at?


 
I only use mechs now, but on the nemi it hits damn hard.


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Alex said:


> Just realised I haven't used anything except the reo for the last week, I going to make a new coil for the kayfun and take it for a spin now


Haha, yes Reos tend to do that to one. I use my Aquas to screen juices for my Reos. But am waiting for original Russian to try....@Rob Fisher is to blame!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Alex said:


> I only use mechs now, but on the nemi it hits damn hard.


Well, at 0.4 ohms on a fresh battery that would be 44 Watts. Well within the capabilities of the IPV2.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

Andre said:


> Haha, yes Reos tend to do that to one. I use my Aquas to screen juices for my Reos. But am waiting for original Russian to try....@Rob Fisher is to blame!


 
I may be to blame for the Russian Story... however you are to blame for the REO story... I have 2 Russians and I don't even want to say how many REO's... so you are more to blame than me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

Awesome rob thanks  so you do actually push the cotton into the wells? I just reading and the posts mentioned not to fill the channels.
I stopped in at VapeMob and asked Chop007 to build it up for me as I was having issues. He did an amazing build, still using the coil he built  he also did not go into the channels but then I had slight flooding issues and have been going into the channels since, but I think im using too much cotton, I end up twisting the cotton through the coil to get it in there... MUST be too tight 

just need to finish this tank and I will re-wick


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

MarkK said:


> just need to finish this tank and I will re-wick


 
Good idea... don't give up (unless it's a clone and giving you kak) because they do give an amazing Vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I may be to blame for the Russian Story... however you are to blame for the REO story... I have 2 Russians and I don't even want to say how many REO's... so you are more to blame than me!
> 
> View attachment 7389


No defense, but if I buy a Woodvil we shall be square!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

Andre said:


> No defense, but if I buy a Woodvil we shall be square!


 
Deal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

Sorry, @Mike, we have seriously hijacked your thread. Please forgive us. And get an Aqua for that IPV!


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

A lot of information here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/6/14)

russian, kayfun, aqua, all these choices makes ones head spin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (29/6/14)

I have an aqua, and kayfun. IMO:

Aqua:
Pros:
Great flavour
great vapour production
Is definitely designed for sub-ohm builds.

Cons:
Juice capacity is only 2.5mls
Prone to leaking if not filled correctly

Kayfun:
Pros:
Juice capacity is 4.5mls
Easy to fill
Great flavour (for a single coil)
Good vapour production

Cons:
Prone to dry hits if not wicked properly
Can't see when to stop filling using the all steel design

With the above said, personally I would say get both if you can afford to. Kayfun for when out of the house and when you want higher ohms like 1.2ohms and up. The Aqua, due to its minimal juice capacity is perfect for home use and is capable of sub-ohming, i.e. <1ohm

If you cant afford to get both simultaneously then I would say you need to ask yourself the following questions in deciding which RTA to go for first:

1) How much juice do you vape when away from home?
2) Do you prefer sub-ohm coils or higher ohm coils?
3) Do you carry/own spare batteries?

If your answer to 1 is more than 2.5mls I would opt for the kayfun
If your answer is you prefer lower ohm coils then I would opt for the aqua
the answer to the third question isn't as consequencial as as the previous two but please bare in mind that with dual coils your battery will run flat faster than with single coils.

IMO I cannot choose between the two and use both on a daily basis, I will say that my Kayfun goes with me when I am away from home and only carrying spare batteries with me. Other wise I am using the aqua at home or when i have my vape travel kit with me (spare cotton, scissors, extra juice and batteries).

I hope that helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (29/6/14)

yeah it would have to be something that can ideally fall over and not leak juice all over the show. juice capacity is not a major hassle as i always carry spare batteries and juice with me, so it's more of can be stuck in my pocket and not leak requirement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/14)

Super informative post @BhavZ !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil (29/6/14)

Maybe look at the 3D, it's a dripper but with a tank, i don't have one personally but from what I hear they pretty good, all the flavour of a dripper with the convenience of a tank. 

Personally I have a Kayfun clone from fasttech which I love. I really want an authentic Russian but it's out of my budget for now. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (29/6/14)

If you are going to go the dripper route with a juice well then look at the magma as well. Twisted420 gave the magma a seriously good review


----------



## Mike (29/6/14)

I didn't wanna burst anyones' bubble, looked like you were all having fun discussing this. Thanks for the brilliant reply @BhavZ after reading your points and thinking about it, I will be going with the magma. Will be acting as a hubbly replacement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

Mike said:


> I didn't wanna burst anyones' bubble, looked like you were all having fun discussing this. Thanks for the brilliant reply @BhavZ after reading your points and thinking about it, I will be going with the magma. Will be acting as a hubbly replacement


 
Where did you find a Magma @Mike?


----------



## Mike (29/6/14)

@JakesSA will be getting stock of them very soon at a sick price. Can't wait!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you find a Magma @Mike?


 
http://www.eciggity.com/magma-rda-clone-by-infinite/
or
http://101vape.com/rebuildable-atomizers-tanks/309-magma-atomizer-clone-by-infinite.html
or
http://gotsmok.com/infinite-magma-rda-clone-27-99/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)

Mike said:


> @JakesSA will be getting stock of them very soon at a sick price. Can't wait!


 
for real, I'm booking one then


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.eciggity.com/magma-rda-clone-by-infinite/
> or
> http://101vape.com/rebuildable-atomizers-tanks/309-magma-atomizer-clone-by-infinite.html
> or
> http://gotsmok.com/infinite-magma-rda-clone-27-99/


 
Oh my word they have so much of nice things!


----------



## RezaD (30/6/14)

My 2 cents......

I bought an Aqua clone on @Andre advice and have come to love it. In fact it is now my all day device. I have found the sweet spot for me is dual 0.8 ohm coil setup. The flavour is awesome (in fact I prefer it over both my drippers) and I never have leaking issues. A tank lasts me for the whole working day even though it only holds 2.5 ml and I only swop out the battery in the evening when it's not even really flat (2100 Mah 18650). Also I keep it in my pocket,pants, case and even laying in the door of the car and no leaks at all. Never get dry hits either. I just notice the clouds become less and then I know it needs a refill.

All in all the best buy I ever made and the perfect choice for dual coils. It vaped great in the 1-1.2Ohm range too but then I have to use the SVD at 15 watts because at that resistance it does not draw enough watts from the mech.

I tried 0.6 Ohm coils as well but the vape is too warm for my liking which is why I ended up with 0.8 Ohms. Another point to remember is getting 0.8 Ohms on a single coil is not that easy unless you use 26 or less gauge Kanthal. I made 2 sets of 0.6 Ohm coils with 26 & 28G Kanthal and the 26 takes too long to heat up for me. The 28G is just perfect.

Also the Aqua you fill from the top. It can be filled from the bottom but why make you life more difficult to cram some juice in?

I will buy a Kayfun/Russian next as I have only used them but never owned one.
It is sensitive to wicking but eventually you will find what works for you.

I use my drippers for what they are intended - tasting juices. Ofcourse something like a Reo is in a league of it's own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (4/8/14)

Mike said:


> A mini protank 3 / Aerotank  Don't have anything else.
> 
> Getting an IPV2 from Vapeclub.
> 
> ...


 
I was actively searching for someone that went ahead and got the IPV2 - how is your one holding up so far? Really tempted to get one, but not entirely sold on whether it will last for a good while


----------



## Mike (4/8/14)

Got one, it's fantastic. Putting out 14W into my mini protank right now. If you want to check it out sometime, give me a shout as I see we're both in Pta. I'll have my Tobh on Wednesday too hopefully.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (4/8/14)

Mike said:


> Got one, it's fantastic. Putting out 14W into my mini protank right now. If you want to check it out sometime, give me a shout as I see we're both in Pta. I'll have my Tobh on Wednesday too hopefully.


 
That sounds fantastic, would love to feel it in-hand as well 

My car is currently at the dealership getting serviced, so perhaps if you are free the Thursday or Friday after work / the weekend, I'd like to swing by and check it out

How does it look with a 22MM Atty up top (any overhang?) Would love to take my Nautilus with BVC coils for a spin on one


----------

